# Fast internet in Benalmadena Arroyo de la miel



## TortugaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey guys first thread here.

First of very nice idea with the website, such a good idea to be able to help each other in all these diffrent situations.

I have been living here in benalmadena for some time now and find it hard to find some decent fast internet. mostly only 3-5mb download. Anyone know of any internet companys delivering faster internet? I have heard that jazztel can provide 20mb, does anyone have any past experience with jazztel around the coast? 

Any help much appreciated.

Steve.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

3-5Mbps is about as good as it gets in most parts of Spain.

Jazztel and all the other suppliers of landline based ADSL services can only supply what the Movistar/Telefonica owned infrastructure can support. 

Jazztel, BT Spain, et al can only get away with this type of misleading information because somewhere in Spain 20Mbps is possible. It's an advertising 'gotcha' and the truth is that with all suppliers you wont know what speeds you are actually achieving until after the system is installed and you have a contract in place with that supplier.

For really fast internet you would need to consider a satellite system and that comes at a high price for installation and very high monthly subscriptions, typically well over 100€ per month... even a 4Mbps sat. system costs around 70€ per month plus in most contracts with the faster services usage caps can be applied and your download speeds can be reduced to a paltry 256Kbps if you make what the supplier considers to be excessive bandwidth usage...

You have to ask yourself the question 'Do I really need 20Mbps?'

My OH has a 30Mbps Virgin Media fibre optic system installed at her place in the UK and frankly, apart from being able to download movies quickly I found very little difference in general use between her fast system and my 4Mbps Movistar ADSL here in Spain.


----------



## TortugaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks alot for the replay, it is as I had expected  
And you'r right it's a matter of luxury tbh. Its just frustrating when it goes really really slow compared to what i'm used too.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Cobertura ADSL. Distancia a la central ADSL. Disponibilidad ADSL.

first thing ive come across.
as most will know a lot depends on how far you are in the loop from the exchange as to what speed you get.
havent a clue about how many exchanges etc spain has.

if you have a phone number this site will tell you ....maybe some of the regulars could test it and compare to what they get and give rough estimates as to how far they are from the exchange etc??


----------

